# park zone TYPHOON 3-D



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a Typhoon 3-D by park zone for sale. It is in good shape and comes with everything you need to fly and also 2 extra batteries. This plane is a blast to fly! I am selling because I am bying another plane.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what you buying?


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*typhoon*

im switching over to gas. Im buying an Avistar 40 select trainer. I still have my stryker f-27c


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The Avistar Is A Good Plane.a Friend Of Mine Is Learning On One The Striker Is Fun I've Killed 2 Lol


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*styker*

Im one up one you . Iv killed three, but still love flying it. Im getting good at rebuilding it too. Do you fly helis?


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

How much are you asking? Where are you located?

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*Typhoon 3d*

Im asking $175.00 for everything. I live in Pasadena,Tx. #281-827-6356


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*typhoon / REDUCED*

Reduced to $150.00


----------



## thedank (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you still have the plane?


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*typhoon*

yes it is still for sale.


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*typhoon*



BIGDOUG said:


> Im asking $175.00 for everything.


 this plane has been sold


----------

